# le + simple pour afficher l'ecran du macbook à la TV en wifi ?



## cricri de maui (3 Décembre 2015)

Bonsoir,
Etant complétement novice , j ai besoin de votre aide .
Je viens d'aquerir un macbook pro et j'aimerai quand je travaille dessus avec exel ou word ou si je regarde un film telechargé , pouvoir le regarder sur l'ecran de television en wifi .
Si quelqu'un peut prendre 5 mm pour me donner une solution simple, grand merci .
Have fun
christian



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## kasimodem (4 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Les films téléchargés, c'est pas bien !

Je vois deux solutions simples:
- Un Apple TV, n'importe quel modèle, pas forcément le dernier, une version 2 suffit, puisque la fonction recopie vidéo Airplay est intégrée à OS X et iOS
- Un Chromecast, on peut alors recopier son écran via l'utilitaire intégré dans Chrome pour Mac
Cependant, pour le streaming d'un film, pas sûr que le débit wifi soit satisfaisant sur de gros fichiers encodés. Le bon vieux câble HDMI en direct sur le TV sera toujours plus sûr.


----------



## cricri de maui (4 Décembre 2015)

film telechargé ... en fait j en telecharge pas .... juste que je peux eventuellement regarder un film en DVD ou court métrage x sur le net  )).
Qu' est ce que c'est que : chromecast ? 
On m' a dit que le plus simple c'etait d' acheter  Apple Tv , comme vous me conseillez et telecharger Air Parrot . 
Vous connaissez ?
Merci de votre aide 
bonne journee
christian


----------



## kasimodem (4 Décembre 2015)

Si vous achetez un Apple TV pas besoin d'un logiciel supplémentaire comme Air Parrot, votre Mac détecte l'Apple TV sur le réseau et peut y streamer l'écran, en fait la TV devient un écran secondaire déporté.
Le Chromecast est un boitier vendu par Google qui a pour lui un prix défiant toute concurrence et une simplicité d'utilisation et de branchement.
Comme je l'ai dit, les deux répondent à votre besoin, avec la nuance à bien prendre en compte du problème de débit d'un stream vidéo sur un réseau wifi. Si vous êtes tout Apple chez vous, prenez l'Apple TV, si vous avez des PC ou des téléphones Android, le Chromecast a l'avantage d'être multimondes.


----------



## Locke (4 Décembre 2015)

cricri de maui a dit:


> juste que je peux eventuellement regarder un film en DVD ou court métrage x sur le net


Donc, en streaming qui est le vecteur le plus important de transmissions d'adwares et de PUBS non désirées. Très mauvais choix, c'est à tes risques et périls, alors un seul conseil si tu persistes, installe Malwarebytes... https://fr.malwarebytes.org/antimalware/mac/ ...et utilises-le de temps en temps.


----------



## cricri de maui (4 Décembre 2015)

merci pour tous ces renseignements .... Pour l apple TV il y a plusieurs modeles. 
Pour ce que je veux faire , le modele à environ 75 € suffit ? 
Les jeux etc ne m' interressent pas .


----------



## kasimodem (5 Décembre 2015)

Je l'ai dit plus haut, le moins cher suffira, puisque c'est juste pour streamer (Apple TV version 2 ou plus).


----------



## kek02 (9 Décembre 2015)

hello ! je te déconseille l'apple tv, c'est une vrai merde concernant la copie d'écran sur tv... ça rame, ça saccade etc...  rien que le curseur de la souris ne suit pas  pourtant avec un ipad ou iphone ça fonctionne bien... j'ai un mac book air de 2015 et c'est impossible de mater quoi que ce soit. Le mieux reste un câble hdmi.

bonne journée


----------

